# Spain quiz



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Short, fun quiz about Spain

Spain Quiz -- National Geographic

Hope you enjoy it and get good marks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks - very interesting. You don't want us to post scores, I hope


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

no, we wont put our scores up!!!I'd hate to show you all up!!! Very interesting tho!!


Thanks for that PW
Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> no, we wont put our scores up!!!I'd hate to show you all up!!! Very interesting tho!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for that PW
> Jo xxx


So you got cien por ciento, tambien? Es verdad?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> So you got cien por ciento, tambien? Es verdad?


claro está! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> So you got cien por ciento, tambien? Es verdad?


Claro que sí :cheer2:

Thanks Pesky Wesky :clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Soy estúpido. ¡Conseguí el último mal!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

that was good - I guessed one of them & was horrified to find I was right

that was actually pretty easy though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that was good - I guessed one of them & was horrified to find I was right
> 
> that was actually pretty easy though


Don't worry, there are plenty more to come, although I've seen quite a few that have mistakes in and quite a few that are out of date


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that was good - I guessed one of them & was horrified to find I was right
> 
> that was actually pretty easy though


The one about Juana la loca?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> The one about Juana la loca?


yep - that's the one


where's the vomit smiley


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> The one about Juana la loca?


Click here to see a famous painting of Juana and the coffin! By Francisco Padillo (or Pradillo)

http://amigosdelforo.es/web/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/juana-loca-cuadro_.jpg


----------

